# Ice in NW Ohio



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

How thick of ice does anyone have?

I've only checked my pond and Attica Res. and both only have around 2" or so and it doesn't look the best. Interested to hear about Willard - Bellevue #5 - Raccoon Cr. Res. - Beaver Cr. Res - Bucyrus - Findlay - Fostoria

Anyone else feel free to post here, maybe I will take a drive, heard some reports from a little farther west with good ice and my dad said he saw some shanites by the old bay bridge over the weekend. Getting the itch and have a new auger from Christmas that wants to eat some ice.  AF


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

At Findlay, day before yesterday there was no ice and the wind had waves churning the water up quite a bit. Yesterday there was a nice looking layer of ice covering the whole thing ,not sure how thick but it couldnt have been very thick since it was ice free the day before.


----------



## back lash (Sep 13, 2008)

Monday **** and Beaver were completely open. They both had plenty of waves and slush. **** had a small area of ice forming on the south side. Beavers SW corner had a larger area as well. I dont know how thick they are,I would guess they are a little bigger today. I will check them today and let you know...B.L.


----------



## leovpin (Mar 18, 2009)

I was as the big Reservoir here in Findlay today and there was a very clear layer of ice covering the whole thing. Some kids were playing around walking on the ice right by the bank but it looked thin. It maybe be a couple of weeks until ice fishing season is on.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys! Just getting ancy I guess... cabin fever.  Attica Res (and my pond) are alot more shallow so is probably why they are thicker, but the ice looks like crap after the rainy day we had a little while back then the snow on top of it. Thanks again guys and keep me posted!


----------



## fish24-7 (Jan 21, 2009)

We got about 5 inches around the oregon area... me and a buddy went this morning and we only got 4 gills in about 3 hours very slow day


----------



## back lash (Sep 13, 2008)

Racoon Creek has 2" of nice clear ice on it. Real good ice, with no snow setting on it. I went up to Beaver and it didnt look too good. I didnt even get out to spud a hole. It is low and they will probably pump into it soon and mess it up anyways.(like they did last year) I dont see myself spending too much time on Beaver creek this year at all. Went out by Resthaven(A.K.A Dink Heaven) I seen a couple holes were drilled,but i was by myself, so I didnt go out and check it in the middle. I am hoping the nights get nice and cold,but nothing looked fishable for now arround here. I will check again this weekend...B.L.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Heres a couple of cell phone pics from findlay res #1 , unknown ice thickness under about 2 inches of slush and water. Looks like somebody put a couple holes in it in places , either by auger or rocks but a couple of the holes look like they were done with an auger. I just took the pics about 4:30 pm today


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Probably good to go next weekend.


----------



## pig (Mar 8, 2008)

4in of ice at clemons got 25 perch today go to lake eriereports to c my whole post


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I just checked north baltimore , lots of ice but not "good" ice, not frozen well right at the bank and broke easily with my foot.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Wonders how much Findlay really has on it right now.... I'm going to guess 2".


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Yonder did you make it down to check the ice today?


----------



## dangerdave50 (Feb 13, 2007)

dang i aint been on here in a while. but im headin up some ponds on three eagles today. its just north of route 6 and the old townshend school in sandusky county. but im pretty sure its very unfished cause its brand new state land most people hunt on but i noticed fish jumping in the water on the way to do some bunny bustin one time so hopefully these are little secret jewels.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Perchy101 said:


> Yonder did you make it down to check the ice today?


I havent been down to the findlay res. since the day I took and posted the pics. I only made it by N.B. because its on the way home from bass pro shop where I went to get some teardrop jigs, waxworms, and grass shrimp. Just a guess but there has got to be around 3 inches at findlay , but because of the slush and snow that was on top of it the other day it may not be the best type of ice.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Unfortunately for me I still work weekends so I may not make it down there to check it for a few days. The weather forecast looks promising tho.


----------



## pig (Mar 8, 2008)

how much ice could form on cold days like today


----------



## dangerdave50 (Feb 13, 2007)

no idea pig but by next weekend most everywhere should be good to fish. checked a small pond and it only had 2 inches suprisingly. but resthaven had 3-5ish, only the top inch was white and the rest was clear. i was on pond 8 and lost a few waxies on some tipups, had about 4+ inches on it. pond 7 had 3in. up by the road and i was bout to fish it but it shot a crack across the ice while i was in the middle of my second hole. called it a day after that. hopin to get out next weekend and maybe some this week. clyde res still had open water in spots and im guessing the big res out at g.s. is still almost all open.


----------



## bignosdaddy (Aug 9, 2009)

I will head out there tomarrow and post up what I find out...I lived less than 5 minutes from the Findlay Resivoirs...So keep checking back and I will let you all know


----------



## back lash (Sep 13, 2008)

pig said:


> how much ice could form on cold days like today


Clyde res went from 2' to just over 2 1/2" in a day and a half on the south side. I was just walking all over the south side today. The thinnest spot I could find out in the deeper water was 2' of clear good ice. The edges were broke up a little. Not sure if they pumped out of that res last night,but it wasnt like that yesterday. I did find a spot where it had water setting on it yesterday,that was fully frozen today,and it had 3" of clear ice on it. It was so clear I seen gills swimming below me.I have never seen that before, it was pretty cool...B.L.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Lash

Went up and checked out the bay, as I thought, not yet.

Stopped by pond 8, a few guys on the ice.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Heard of some small gills at the haven, dangerdave, how'd those school house ponds go for you?


----------



## dangerdave50 (Feb 13, 2007)

them ponds only had 2 inches on em somehow. they are alot smaller than the ponds at resthaven. but im gonna be back out to resthaven tomorow mornin on pond 8 probably, maybe 7 up by the road. i got a green 250 so if ya see me flip me the bird or something so i know its one of you guys haha.


----------



## dangerdave50 (Feb 13, 2007)

hey backlash while im thinkin of it we should get out on the clyde res this weekend. lets hope it aint windy so i can leave my 400 pound monster of a shanty in the shed. hahahaha and does anyone know if basspro or cabelas resharpens auger blades or can i buy new ones instead of having to ship them back to the company for a few weeks to get resharpened. i resharpen em at home but they lose their edge after about 4 holes and make drilling a hole a 3 minute job.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Thanks for the info

I just buy new blades, not worth the sharpen...


----------



## dangerdave50 (Feb 13, 2007)

well i just got done sharpenin em. tried somethin different and i think i found my problem. test em out tomorow, time to sleep


----------



## back lash (Sep 13, 2008)

I might see you out on pond 8,we will be there this morning. I will probably try clyde when we get tired of catching dinks. What size and type of auger do you have? I have some 6" Mora blades if you need that size and make. I will bring them with me today. If you want to fish in one of our shantys on the res. just look for us before bringing out the tank again...man was that thing heavy...B.L.


----------



## dangerdave50 (Feb 13, 2007)

i got an 8 inch mora. dad bought a huge auger just incase we land a shark or something.


----------



## back lash (Sep 13, 2008)

We went up to **** and checked it out. It had 4" in one spot and 2 1/2" 15 feet away.??? I dont know whats going on with that ice up there, but we didnt fish it. Maybe this weekend. Stay away from the north side. It is still open as of today. If it does freeze over this week,it wont be thick...B.L.


----------



## bignosdaddy (Aug 9, 2009)

I went out to the Findlay resivoirs to check it out like I said and I found in spots it is 5"thick and some spots it is thinner than that. Now there was 1 guy on Res. 1 not far from the bank though. So I would say with the weather forcast this week next weekend will be the weekend for ice fishing anywhere on the resiviors!!


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

We fished Indian Lake a few times this weekend with around 5 inches of ice. We were in the Long Island/Orchard point area with a total of 6 Saugeyes landed with only 2 being keeper size. The word was Dunn's pond in Indian lake was giving up limits of Sauger on Sunday morning, but we were not in that area.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

we fished 8 yesterday mostly dinks but got 5 nice bass then went to clemens got 15 perch mostly dinks gonna hit wellington this wknd should b good it was last year this is laynhardwood its my first post


----------



## JDBrown (Feb 6, 2009)

Anyone have a report on north old bay bridge on the west side? clemons has been 98% dinkage


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Welcome laynhardwood lol yea you can fish there size def has to be better then clemmons, dam are they small!!


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I seen one guy out fishing on Findlay #2 today , he said the ice is about 4 to 5 inches but he wasnt out very far and being really careful. Its getting there , Im hoping for 6 inches by the end of the week.


----------



## fishoner (Jan 30, 2009)

anybody checked willard


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

fishoner said:


> anybody checked willard


I'd like to know the same thing. I may be there this weekend, got the OK from the Boss (sorta, she bought me the dang auger ) Only thing I've heard is that it has good & bad spots.... had some open water in the NW corner last I heard, am sure that's froze over now but may not be very thick.


----------



## dangerdave50 (Feb 13, 2007)

fished **** creek yesterday on the west side over the pump inlet and bout 20 yards infront of the catwalk. both had bout 3-4 inches. didnt get a damn thing but then again i dont have a sonar or nothin so im fishin on hopes. might go up there today after school.


----------



## dangerdave50 (Feb 13, 2007)

and is there anywhere worth while fishing round here? i havnt caught a fish over the ice in probably 7 years. im really itchin to get into somethin.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Find a lake map if possible or do some asking around if there is any fish attractors or natural cover , anything that should hold fish , and then fish just off them far enough so that you dont get hung up. That or keep an eye on where other people are fishing. Without a fishfinder or sonar these are probably the best ways to get on the fish.


----------



## back lash (Sep 13, 2008)

Dave,go up on the south side,park in the fultz waste driveway. You will see the 4 holes I just drilled,fish the last 2, furthest out. From there move east.I was marking them at 14-18 feet down. There is hardly any structure in that res. It is like a bowl with "trench's" in it. If you continue moving east you will move over the trench that goes from that corner to the catwalk. I do not know the exact path of the trench(yet) but it is where the holes I drilled are, in that corner. I was measuring 4" of black ice every spot i drilled. That is some good ice up there. You wont get much for eating, if that is what you are looking for, but it is fun to catch small gills. You might get lucky and pull some nice cats out of there. I will be there friday for sure, maybe tomorrow.I was marking 19 deep where the last hole was.I dont know why they are setting 5' up from the bottom, but thats what the vex said.(check your P.M.'s)...B.L.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

gonna try nite bite at wellington or new london tonite last year was pretty good for crappie at wellington but not sure of ice thickness no reports yet i will let u know


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm heading out on Sandusky Bay this weekend... will report...


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Don't know if anyone else ices Attica Res. or not, but be careful....

Went to check it last night, the edge ice is crappy looking and only about 3". 2 hits with my spudbar and it broke through. One hit the ice cracked like hell and I backed up quick, needless to say I did not fish it.  Before the snow, ice more than 15 or 20 ft. out looked good & clear but edge all the way around was white. - AF


----------



## dangerdave50 (Feb 13, 2007)

goin out tomorow and sunday. might go to findley sunday. tomorow either beaver **** or resthaven. ill let ya know how it goes and ice thickness.


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm sorry for the repetition if anyone read my comments in the Van Wert thread, but since this thread is specifically about ice thickness/safety, I thought I would post the information here, too.

I fished reservoir #1 (the north one) yesterday at lunch time for half an hour or so. There was open water near the southeast corner. I found 5-6" of clear ice about 150 yards to the west of the open water. I know it will be very cold the next couple of nights, so the open water may be closed up in a day or two, but will be thin. If you go out there, use EXTREME CAUTION when venturing onto the ice.

I could see some open water on the west side of the old section of #2, and I believe there was also some open water in th new section to the west of the ramp.


----------



## back lash (Sep 13, 2008)

I just got off the bay where I met a couple guys that said they were going to head to Willard res. but didnt. They said they got a call from a freind telling them not to go there because they are pumping water in,and it is not safe. I dont know if that makes it unsafe, but I wouldnt go find out if some locals are saying it isnt good. just thought I would pass on the info I was given...B.L.


----------



## dangerdave50 (Feb 13, 2007)

**** creek got pumped in tuesday night or the next morning. there was still water around the edges friday night so i aint riskin it there. and beaver creek only had one and a half to 2 on the side with the boat ramp, didnt go check the other side just went to bellevue. didnt do for **** there either.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

dangerdave50 said:


> **** creek got pumped in tuesday night or the next morning. there was still water around the edges friday night so i aint riskin it there. and beaver creek only had one and a half to 2 on the side with the boat ramp, didnt go check the other side just went to bellevue. didnt do for **** there either.


I was at Raccoon Cr. this morning... slushy on top and ice was right around 4". Only a few bites and no fish. 

Danger Dave - Which res. did you go to in Bellevue and how was the ice?


----------



## dangerdave50 (Feb 13, 2007)

i went to the res behind that little diner and inn. it was my first time over there so i dont know the name haha and ice was bout 4 inches and mostly clear. they must have pumped into it cause the edge i went in had slush but once your out there your safe. it was 12' down every hole i drilled and i dont know of any structure under therer. i tried shiners, waxies, mousies, jiggin, tip ups, bobber, lots of holes. couldnt get anything. and there was bout 4-5 inches of snow on top.


----------



## gobblegobble (May 14, 2009)

willard res had 8 in of ice wed


----------



## dock dabber (Mar 20, 2005)

Fished some highway ponds in the Lima Delphos today, all had 7 t0 9 inches of good ice


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

findlay #2 had about a foot of good ice on sunday.


----------

